# thread titles



## Geysere

Hello, 

When there are many results of thread titles in response to a search, why aren't they all shown even I've clicked the "more..." at the bottom? For example at the following page it ends where the capital letter is only "h" 
http://www.wordreference.com/fren/forumtitles/or
Maybe one page is sometimes not enough to show all results, but is there a way to have a "next page" link, just like the "more..."?

Or maybe it's only me that haven't discovered the way to view all thread titles? 

Thanks for any help on that!


----------



## panjandrum

I suspect that there is a maximum number of threads that can be listed in the dictionary.

Most of the time we are not aware of this.
But searching on a very common term produces a very large number of threads.
The forum software probably lists just the first XXX of these.

If I look up "or" in the English Only dictionary the list ends at Advice Note or Advise Note


----------



## Cagey

This question was discussed earlier, in a thread I cannot find at the moment.  In it the administrator' response implies that this was the result of a system limitation, as Panjandrum says, though the administrator doesn't say so directly.  He suggested that when you search for common words, you reduce the number results by adding a second word.  

It seems unlikely that you would really want to check through so many threads to see whether they were applicable even if they were listed.

Edit: The thread I was thinking of:                List of threads available often incomplete.


----------



## mkellogg

I think the cut-off is 300 or 1000 thread titles.  I would suggest searching for a less common word in the phrase you are looking for, or you can use the forum's native search.


----------



## Geysere

Thank you all! Yes, sometimes we can try to do a more restricted search, but once in a while... for example in my case I wish to find thread titles starting with the word "Or", with no other restrictions, because I'm not clear about its usage at the beginning of the sentence... I just wonder whether someone familiar with softwares can help design a small program to solve this problem (e.g. to have multiple pagesage 1,2,3... to display the full list)


mkellogg said:


> I think the cut-off is 300 or 1000 thread titles. I would suggest searching for a less common word in the phrase you are looking for, or you can use the forum's native search.


 Hi mkellogg, what's the "forum's native search"?


----------



## mkellogg

The forum's search is near the top of this and every forum page.  Click "Search" and choose "advanced search" for a page with many search features.


----------



## Geysere

mkellogg said:


> The forum's search is near the top of this and every forum page. Click "Search" and choose "advanced search" for a page with many search features.


 OK, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kelly B

You might find this one interesting, although it isn't quite what you are looking for:  	 	  	  		 		 			 				 					 					 					 					 					 					 				 			 			 			 			 			 			 			"yet" at the beginning of a sentence


----------



## Loob

You could also try inputting _begin sentence_ and _start sentence_ into the *Dictionary & thread title* search box, set to the English definition dictionary.  This throws up several threads about starting sentences with 'and'/'but' which you may find helpful.


----------

